# Buck Versatapper - Model #6100



## Buffalo20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Does anyone have a manual for a Buck Versatapper model #6100 ??


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 10, 2017)

procunier tapping head manual

https://www.google.com/search?q=pro...ocunier+tapping+head+manual&spf=1499734547922


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 10, 2017)

I believe mine is a Rigid Versatapper 6100.
Rigid sold to Buck, or did Buck sell to Rigid?
Either way I believe I have a manual. I'll try to get it scanned or similar and post it here.
Tomorrow?
I'm always trying to cram to much into tomorrow.
If I forget please send me a PM as a reminder.
I believe I have the manual for which you are looking.

You got any of the calcium based grease for the tapper?
Only available in 5 gallon pails or some such. I made phone/emails calls last fall.
Need only a couple tablespoons....

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 10, 2017)

And they are the same procunier drill press taping heads.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've had mine for about 10 years, I need to order a part, so I need the parts diagram. I have a large Jet drill press with a built in tapping head, but it's a little too large, for taps below 1/4" or 6 mm, that's when I use the Buck.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 11, 2017)

Please find a scan of my manual.
It was wider than the scanner. Hope this works for you!
Should anyone find appropriate grease/lube I'd sure appreciate some help in identification and sourcing. 
Please.

I need 2 oz of Mobilplex EP #23 lithium grease. I confirmed with Mobile that the new equivalent is Mobilux EP 023. The old stuff was supposedly calcium based, and is now just a powder in my Versatapper. As I recall Mobile said this is now typically used in Foodservice applications. 

I found another website which suggest that the specs are "NLGI 000 EP semi-fluid grease has a worked penetration of 460 @ 25C, Timken OK Load of 40 lb, base oil viscosity cSt of 320 @ 40C, four ball wear of 0.40 mm and four ball weld load of 250 kg". Whatever that all means... And that modern equivalents might be "Chevron Multifak EP 000, Castrol HD Lithium 000 #5613, Conoco Dynalife L-EP 000 and others". I have not yet attempted to call the alternative manufactures. 

Anybody have a couple of ounces they want to sell? Mine has been shelved pending finding an appropriate lube.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank You, Daryl !!


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 11, 2017)

Daryl,

Found you a 5 gallon bucket of it here...

https://www.amazon.com/Mobilux-EP-0...ie=UTF8&qid=1499779323&sr=1-1&keywords=EP+023


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 11, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Found you a 5 gallon bucket of it here...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mobilux-EP-0...ie=UTF8&qid=1499779323&sr=1-1&keywords=EP+023



Yep.
Anybody wanna buy a some grease? 
New in bucket.
A little less than 5gallons. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 11, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> Yep.
> Anybody wanna buy a some grease?
> New in bucket.
> A little less than 5gallons.
> ...


Maybe, you can get a sample from them?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jul 11, 2017)

Daryl,

I just called one of my customers, they make cutting oils (the make all the cutting oils I use), wire drawing lube, the grease for the space shuttle,  synthetic two-stroke oil and some really high tech stuff, they are sending me a 8oz sample. When it gets here, we can work out a way to get you some.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 11, 2017)

Buffalo20,
Huge thanks!!!
I'll be happy to cover any incurred expenses.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 11, 2017)

I have two of the tapping heads , one was destroyed inside , so no parts available for them that I could find. Then found one with all the internal parts I need on a best offer so I won that to fix the other. I too will have to find grease or just use a epo grease we used in motor gear boxes like hypoid saws and Milwaukee tools.
If you find a parts place for these I'd be interested. Thanks


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 11, 2017)

Daryl

If you call the local mobile distributer they will usually help.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 11, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> If you call the local mobile distributer they will usually help.



Good point.

Daryl
MN


----------



## macardoso (Dec 2, 2019)

I was lucky enough to come across one of these (Buck branded, 1/2" straight shank model). Everything seems to be clean and working properly, albeit with a little bump here in there in the planetary gearset. Came with all the accessories and the larger chuck for taps up to 3/8" shank. Grease was present and a mild brown color with no grit or glitter in it. I do not have the replacement grease for this. Should I swap in new grease or use it as is? Any idea where to find the correct grease, or would high performance synthetic bearing grease work ok?

I have yet to run a tap into anything, but the operation seems simple enough. More pressure = more torque to tap. Do people like these? Do they compare well to the Tapmatic or similar heads?

I'm excited to give it spin!


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 2, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> Daryl
> 
> If you call the local mobile distributer they will usually help.


When I contacted them I was told no gear sets or parts were available . Discontinued search used parts  to no avail. I stopped looking after finding a second on eBay. Just to say I had tried all known avenues. If I find any arts ill get some and let the members know.


----------



## macardoso (Dec 3, 2019)

So I quickly set this up on my 10" drill press last night. First thing that I noticed was how much of the press's available work height was chewed up by the tapping head. Threw a #8 tap in the chuck and I could barely fit my smallest vise with a 1/4" thick bar of aluminum at the bottom of the jaws. 

Second thing was that when I went to run the tapping head, there was tremendous vibrations at the tap end, perhaps 0.300" TIR. This might be either because my press spindle isn't very rigid, or the chuck has poor runout. One the tap bit into the work, the vibrations were mostly gone, but it made it rather unpleasant to use.

All in all, the tapping head works as advertized, however I don't see myself using it much until I can find a better drill press.


----------

